# Un programme avec plusieurs fenêtres en cocoa



## blackswords (7 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous! Bon voilà depuis une paire de jours je commence à faire des petites interfaces graphiques grâce à interface builder pour mes applications. Vu que c'est un peu nouveau pour moi je ne connais pas grand chose à cocoa (par contre j'ai de bonnes bases en C).

Mon but est de faire un petit logiciel permettant de faire facilement des calculs en rapport avec l'électronique pour me simplifier la vie. J'aimerai bien avoir un menu (sur le côté ou dans la barre de menu) me permettant d'afficher la fenêtre qui correspond au calcul demandé. Mais ça ben je sais pas du tout faire... Je sais gérer une fenêtre afin de récupérer des valeurs saisies par l'utilisateur, des menu déroulants, afficher du texte ou une image, tracer des courbes et les choses basiques qui sont autours de ça mais ça s'arrête là.

Je pensais à deux solutions, créer mes différentes fenêtres à l'avance et si je veux passer de la première à la deuxième ben je cache la première et j'affiche la deuxième à la place ou alors faire une seule fenêtre qui contient différents onglets et changer le contenu de la fenêtre en fonction de l'onglet sélectionné. Si vous avez d'autres idées n'hésitez pas à les proposer! J'attends patiemment vos réponses!


----------



## tatouille (7 Mai 2010)

NSDocument


----------



## blackswords (7 Mai 2010)

merci mais pourrais tu être un peu plus explicite s'il te plaît?


----------



## tatouille (8 Mai 2010)

*NSDocumentController Class Reference*

http://developer.apple.com/mac/libr...mentController_Class/Reference/Reference.html


*Introduction to Document-Based Applications Overview*

http://developer.apple.com/mac/libr.../Documents.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/10000006i

*Who Should Read This Document*

Every developer  who wants to use the document architecture of the Application Kit should  read this document.
To understand the information in this  document you should have a general knowledge of Cocoa programming  paradigms and, to understand the code examples, familiarity with the  Objective-C language.


----------



## blackswords (13 Mai 2010)

Excusez moi mais vous n'avez pas plutôt un petit exemple relativement simple parce que pour un débutant, apprendre avec la doc d'apple c'est pas le top... Merci encore

P.S : j'ai déjà pensé à regarder la doc d'apple, c'est mon premier réflexe à chaque fois


----------

